# Crown Chakra



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi all, I think derealisation and possibly depersonlisation are due to an overactive/underactive or blocked Crown Chakra. A few weeks ago I had some reiki done, I felt a lot of energy rushing to my head then I expierenced an intense headacbe, I thought this was just because I got migraines, we stopped the treatment and moved on to relexology. The feeling in my head was like energy being blocked in my head and not being able to move up. I thought this was my third eye chakra at first. I googled chakra's and derealisation. I found that a lot of symptoms for DR and Crown Chakra imbalances are very similar (maybe could be the same for DP?). The next time I went back to see the lady who did my reiki I asked her if it was my third eye chakra or crown chakra that reacted that time. She said my crown chakra, she was using a pendulum and it swayed side to side, i think that means it's imbalanced.
I looked up the lessons you have to learn to balance the crown chakra and it means spirituality and being in the now. This makes sense because alot of people have regained reality by trying to be in the now and being aware of thier body and touch. I googled derealisation and crown chakra and someone put that you have to concentrate more on the physical rather than spirituality because too much is being processed at once. I posted here awhile ago that thats what I thought was happening to me. I'm going to sign up for a fitness class soon and try and exercise as much as possible. I have to stop trying to do so much at once and just go with the flow of life and live in the now. I'm going to see if this works and log my progress here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Laura,
Im not sure that a chakra inbalance or a chakra opening would cause DR/DP but if problems with stress,anxiety etc are present in a person(and any type of illness is technically an inbalance) then on a spiritual levle also, it will cause inbalance with the chakras.It works in a cycle with no divide between ther spiritual and physical(psycho-physical),one effects the other.
Any chakra that is inbalanced or opening can cause some odd symptoms though including headaches.The crown chackra opening can be quite unpleasent and can cause all sorts of symptoms such as racing thoughts ,a feeling that your thoughts are above your head,derealisation type symptoms and you may start getting dreams in which you chanel information from spirit and also contact with your spirit guides is a strong possibility.You may also enter alternative blissful states in your dreams,A tingling tickleing sensation around the crown chakra is common also.There is actually another chakra at the back of the head,mine is opening and im getting some headaches with it plus my intuition and ability to read for people is getting stronger also which at times is not so nice because If its a medium type reading of a passed person I am getting the symptoms that the people have when they pass. :?

The symptoms can be unpleasent but I dont think it necarsarily means that what is experiemced with chakra inbalance or opening is the same as DR/DP or necarsarily the cause.
I must have some more Reiki myself soon ,its really lovley isnt it.  Also reflexology can open up the psycho-physical channels and open up ones psychic abilities quite quickly.Ive never had reflexolohy done professionaly but I do it on myself now and again from a book I have.

But thats just my take and opinion on it from my experience.....Were all differant and anything is possible.

Lynsey.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Swaying side to side can mean compressed energy.

I have problems with that energy level too. These have been my ideas to far.

I think about the ego-mind-identifications which block the energy channels.

The mind-forms are based on fear. They are positions on reality which are false, or out of alignment with what is true to life.

Mind-forms which disturb the 7th chakra are likely to be about existential issues such as surrender to the plan of existence...perhaps.

All consciousness is about the Now, in a certain sense, because consciousness has only ever existed in the now. The conceptual mind goes forward and back in a separated way. Consciousness transcends the barriers of time naturally.

Unfortunately the "now" of the crown chakra isn't going to bring the here with it, as it is the Now of infinity and I'd be careful about experimenting with that. The heart is of the utmost importance in all healing activities. Always always always aim to increase the heart. It will help everything heal more smoothly.

I had massive crown chakra awakening that completely threw me off for a few years, hence a fear of going anywhere near the upward direction for a while. I'd simply say focuss on the heart and from there, heal the fears of existence. That is a very human approach to spirituality.

As Byron Katie says "all advice you give to others has only ever meant to be for yourself"...

So my point has been taken!

I need to be more in the heart.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Rozanne said:


> Swaying side to side can mean compressed energy.
> 
> I have problems with that energy level too. These have been my ideas to far.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that about the swaying from side to side thing, I had something like that(not wanting to sound like I look institutionalised LOL), it's interesting.

Ego mind does cause energy blocks in the subtle energy systems of the body, I agree, Our thought patterns effect the energy patterns and energy flow in our physical bodies. Ego causes blocks in that energy and the energy doesn't flow as it should. Thinking in union/harmony with reality means our energy flows perfectly.

Everything that ever existed exists now, the ego just separates and organises reality into "things" of condensed energy forms and that causes the blocks. Excellent observation that consciousness is constantly naturally transcending itself because it's totally true, only the ego that we imagine we have doesn't see this and it grasps at things.

It's important that the lower chakras are balanced somewhat before the crown chakra opens or is worked on, it's important to know how to integrate spiritual information on all levels also or the dramatic energy shift can cause physical problems including panic attacks etc.....Working on the crown chakra without the grounding etc of the other chakras is quite dangerous in some ways. it's like having a potent power supply sitting on top of a mis-wired circuit board...it will blow a fuse. For want of a better anology LOL. All of the chakras and the bodies energy systems should work in harmony and union.

I loved your post Roz.

Lynsey.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Spirit,

Thanks for your reply

The crown chakra is an area, as I say, I've avoided working on because of the problems I had in the past (which were brought on spontaneously.........well, by being with a very upward direction bloke who sparked changes in my consciousness then left me to deal with it).

The thing is, life isn't perfect. It awakens us in strange orders. Top down awakenings are not unusual although they are painful, I suppose that is life.

What is truely ungrounding is holding onto ego-identification. Mind-identification is the only kind of alienation there is.

Therefore, having an identification in the crown chakra is particularly pernicious. Actually, i think this may be what is up with me. And I've seen it in other people too.

In Western psychology there are different layers of mind:

Id = body mind
Ego= ?? social mind ??
Superego mind= social conscience

Social life modulates these minds through fear of abandonment on the one hand (acting in a body-identified way can lead to criminal behavior) and fear of being alienated from the group/ taking on too much responsibility.

People's ego-construct depends largely on which mind they are most attached to as an identity. This ego-mind doesn't actually exist, but the BELIEF that it exists causes energy consciousness to become concretised in the bodies as a false self.

An example of this is the voice in the head. The voice gains its "reality" from one believing in it. I've found I can no longer hear a voice in the head and I take this as meaning either that I am less identified with it. Even though I can't hear a voice, sometimes when i have done more self-inquiry (www.ramanamaharshi.org) the space in the head is even more silent...

When I think negative thoughts I get a pain in my head. This pain in my head is guiding me towards residual identifications with supergo................in fact, I had that problem since I was a child. In my experience, people with strong identification with the thoughts of social conscience have identified with that since childhood.

The most enlightened person lives through the heart. It isn't possible to live through the heart when you believe you are an opinion in the head, no matter how apparently virtuous those thoughts are.

In the end, we are all Mother Shakti.

The voice in the head is a disciplining authority which believes that people should be punished by having things taken away from them.

The voice in the heart only wishes for the absence of suffering and that is Universal.

Blessings!

All is Brahman


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you for your post also Roz.



Rozanne said:


> The crown chakra is an area, as I say, I've avoided working on because of the problems I had in the past (which were brought on spontaneously.........well, by being with a very upward direction bloke who sparked changes in my consciousness then left me to deal with it).


I understand. I had one of those also. He caused massive energy shifts within me and taught me spiritually in a way which was very direct and then left me to digest it all alone.



> Id = body mind
> Ego= ?? social mind ??
> Superego mind= social conscience
> 
> Social life modulates these minds through fear of abandonment on the one hand (acting in a body-identified way can lead to criminal behavior) and fear of being alienated from the group/ taking on too much responsibility.


The fear of abandonment is a bitch, I know, at least It is when viewed through an ego perspective. The truth is that we are all interconnected, the real actualised self knows this. The ego false self causes us to fear separation even though it is the ego mind that is (thinks it is) separating us off from everything else, the imagined ego is quite the ironic one. Reality is really VERY ironic. It is no wonder we hear of gurus and enlightened masters laughing so hard they almost bust a rib at "awakening" when they see the truth and paradox in reality and they say "Is that it!" :wink: Is why I love irony I guess.



> People's ego-construct depends largely on which mind they are most attached to as an identity. This ego-mind doesn't actually exist, but the BELIEF that it exists causes energy consciousness to become concretised in the bodies as a false self.


Sure we only imagine and believe that ego mind exists and that is root of all suffering.



> The most enlightened person lives through the heart. It isn't possible to live through the heart when you believe you are an opinion in the head, no matter how apparently virtuous those thoughts are.


Beautifully put. Opinions are relative, based on only relative experience of reality and filtered through the illusion of duality, which again also is only a _false belief_. The mind can think it is enlightened because "it" thinks it has transcended these concepts, etc etc...But all it is doing is becoming more conceited, or so it thinks... 
The real place of transformation is in the heart as you say, in the centre of all things, it is an experience, not a thought or some"thing" to be thought about....OR not thought about even because once we truly realise that the mind is naturally transcending itself, the true self pulls the heart mind together...and truth is actualised and manifested which is what I believe we are all doing here. 
Many religions and spiritualitys talk about the three layers of reality in various ways. We have the trinity in christianity, the Trikaya-dharma-body..Body of reality in buddhism etc....They show us that we are the truth at the "highest level". We are here to share and function through that truth-this is with the heart at the centre and we are here to manifest that truth here and now...truth manifest..and creation.

We view it in linear but it's actually the cycle of reality through which everything turns, it is the Dharma wheel. Therefore it doesn't actually matter if awakenings are "top-down" because everything works in harmony. The ego views things upside down and organises things into patterns, structures, constructs...etc..The ego we falsely believe in and invest so much into thinks it is awakening, thinks it is imperfect...Truly, Awakening is only a belief also because we are all naturally awakened when we simply stop believing in the illusions...And because we view it upside down non awakening is also an illusion. If we do away with all this mind bending it's all really just very simple here and now from which ever way you view it. The belief that we need to awaken is an illusion and the belief that we don't need to also is an illusion. Both are uncentred mind made concepts and only thoughts and opinions about reality..Once both illusions are gone what is there? Not nothing, not everything..Just perfection as it is here and now and always was infinitum.



> The thing is, life isn't perfect. It awakens us in strange orders. Top down awakenings are not unusual although they are painful, I suppose that is life.





> The voice in the heart only wishes for the absence of suffering and that is Universal.


Because it directly experiences reality.

It is reality, just reality.

Lynsey.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes, the egos are utterly paradoxical and weird, certainly completely alienated!


----------

